# Ameisen höhlen Baum aus



## Michael der 2. (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Letztes Jahr hab ich bemerkt, dass an einem großen Kirschbaum in unsrem Garten Ameisen unten an dem Stamm gewütet haben. Ich mach da immer etwas Rasenschnitt hin, damit da nichts wächst und ich gut mit dem Rasenmäher vorbei fahren kann. Es hat den Anschein als hätten sie faules Holz aus dem Inneren des Baumes aus einem Loch am Boden transportiert.
 
Nun sind sie schon wieder da und es sieht aus als wäre ein 2. kleines Loch da.
Ich will den Baum nicht wirklich fällen, weil er doch sehr toll in den Garten passt und mächtig und groß ist, schön mit __ Efeu bewachsen.
 
Aber er hört sich die ersten 50cm schon hohl an wenn man dagegen klopft.
Mir kommt so ein Begriff "Rotfäule" in den Kopf. Was denkt ihr? Vielleicht nen Profi fragen?

Ich hab natürlich mal Fotos gemacht von den Spähnen, die sie aus den Löchern holen. Nicht alles sind Spähne, die liegen auf dem alten Rasenschnitt.
   

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2016)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Ich will den Baum nicht wirklich fällen, weil er doch sehr toll in den Garten passt und mächtig und groß ist, schön mit __ Efeu bewachsen.


Ist er grün. Bekommt er weiter Blätter......warum fällen.....Wir haben einen Apfelbaum im Garten.....da erwarte ich dauernd das er kaputt geht.....
Trägt aber jedes Jahr weiter. 
Vor einigen Jahren haben wir Ihn mal radikal schneiden lassen damit er nicht auseinander bricht. Der ist auch schon ziemlich hohl und hat jede menge Höhlen.
Zurückschneiden kann man ja immer mal. 
Musste unsere alte Kirsche auch zurückschneiden. 
Die Pflaume hat auch jede menge tote Äste und wird es wohl bald hinter sich haben. Eine Neue aus dem Wurzelwerk wächst schon neben dem Stamm und trägt. In die alte lasse ich jetzt eine Amerikanische Trompete wachsen.....sieht bestimmt verblüffend aus, wenn eine Pflaume dann große rote Blüten hat.


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Totto

Ich hab schon so nen Baum gehabt, der ist auseinander gebrochen. War innerlich auch faul. Und dieser Baum hat wo das Loch ist am Fuß deutlich erkennbar keine Zugwurzel. Das ist also die bevorzugte Fallrichtung. Außerdem ist er wegen Lichtkonkurrenz einseiteg gewachsen sodass das Astwerk zur Seite zieht. Beide Faktoren, Wurzelwerk und Gewicht, führen wohl dazu, dass der Baum mit der Krone genau in den Teich fällt.
Deswegen und weil ich nicht will dass jemand erschlagen wird, die Überlegung ob es zwangsläufig den Tod des Baumes bedeutet und ich die Sache besser jetzt geregelt ablaufen lassen soll.

Güße Michael

PS.: Der andere Baum hatte Blätter, Kirschen und sah gesund aus


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2016)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Ich hab schon so nen Baum gehabt, der ist auseinander gebrochen.


Wie gesagt wir haben unser stark zurück geschnitten damit das nicht passiert.
Apfel
                     

Kirsche
     

Pflaume
     

Ist aber so das bei uns sollten die Bäume mal wirklich fallen nix passieren kann.
Die stehen ziemlich frei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2016)

Hi Michael,

Kirschbaumhochstämme werden allgemein net viel älter als 60-70 Jahre (die ganzen kleinen Formen kaum 25-30). Das innere, rötlichee Splintholz ist recht fäulnisanfällig.
Bei meinem alten, in den frühen 50ern gepflanzten, Kirschbaum (fast 80cm Stammdurchmesser) fing vor rund 15 Jahre eine massive Vergreisung und der Befall mit Obstbaumkrebs an. Die letzten Jahre starben immer mehr Äste in der Krone ab und brachen raus (den bunten Kirschbaum-__ Prachtkäfer hats zumindest gefreut da sich deren Larven von verrottenden Kirschbaumholz ernähren). Letzten Winter wurde er dann aber soweit es die 35cm Schwertlänge der Kettensäge zuließ entfernt da mittlerweile auch Äste von 20cm+ rausbrachen (jetzt steht nur noch der dicke Stamm der zur Freude von Spechten auch noch ein paar Jahre vor sich hin rotten kann)

Ameisen lieben so im Bodenbereich gammelne Stämme oder Stubben natürlich.  Die warme, leicht feuchte, vor äußeren Witterungsbedingungen geschützte Umgebung"  ist ein idealer Brutraum für Eier, Larven und Puppen

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Moin Michael,

wie wäre es denn, wenn du den Baum abstützt? Das habe ich schon häufiger gesehen und funktioniert anscheinend sehr gut.


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

Abstützen eher nicht. Die ersten Äste sind in min 4m Höhe. Werde wohl mal nen Profi fragen. Hatte schon so nen Baumkundler hier, als die Fichte umgestürzt ist auf den Balkon. Der hat auch das mit den Wurzeln erzählt, wie man erkennt, wie der Baum sich in der Erde festhällt. Vielleicht kann der sagen, ob es schon notendig ist, oder ob ich noch paar jährchen Zeit hab um nen neuen heran zu ziehen und dann kann ich vieleicht nen Nachfolger pflanzen. Evtl zögert ein Rückschnitt das ja heraus.
60 bis 70 Jahre könnte der schon alt sein.

Danke Michael


----------

